# Child Tax Credit / Working Family Tax Credit



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all.

Just been trying to find out roughly what i would be able to claim benefits wise and apparently i am entitled for childs tax credit but now working family tax.

So is that because my earnings are too high?

The amount they say i would get from childs tax credit seems a good amount but being very dumb now, is that per week or month?? 

I know these figures will be different when it all happens but just wanted a rough idea?

Also, is it right that we get child benefit of £80 a month? How long do we get that for?

Any help is much appreciated xxx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Me again,

Forgot this bit - 

I am also very confused about the pay i will receive from work when i leave on adoption leave. I know its 39 weeks stat adoption pay and 13 weeks nothing (i am hoping to take a yr off) but how do i calculate what the stat pay would be?? It says on the gov uk site that the max is £129 something but how do you know what you will get, if it will be the max or not??

Hope someone can help as really need to roughly know what i am gonna be getting xxx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just found this,

Should have looked more first before posting this hahahah

Points to watch
If you satisfy the conditions with more than one employer you are entitled to SMP/SAP from each. SMP/SAP can be paid even if the mother isn't going back to work after the baby is born. SMP/SAP is paid at 90% of average weekly pay for the first 6 weeks and £117.18 a week for the next 33 weeks (or 90% of average pay if lower). IS may be due as a ‘top-up’ or at end of SMP/SAP period.

xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi KittyKat

SAP is about £117 though may now be higher. You'll get that for 39 weeks, adopters aren't entitlted to the 90% full pay for 6 weeks unless it'd changed recently.  

Whether you are entitled to tax credit or working family credits depends partly on the number of hours you work each week. I think I'm entitled to about £40 per month, not much really!  You'll get child benefit of around £80 per month until they are out of full time education. The amount generally rises each year. 


Sorry for the garble - burgers are burning!

Bx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

I think the SAP has gone up to £123 per week now, which is for 39 weeks.  The only way you will get more is if your employer is nice and pays the same as mat pay.

Child Tax Credits annoy me, we were told we'd get about £40 per month but when it came to it they said we'd earnt too much money the year before even though it was all stated that I was on Adoption leave and returning to work part time.  I need to phone them and go through it again but its finding the time at the moment.

OT x


----------



## BRIGGY43 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Kittykat,

Child tax credit and working tax credits are means tested i.e. depending on your earned income or/and how many children you have for child tax credit.

If you earn less than 15k (I think the limit is still the same and hasnt gone up each year since it came in 2003 yet) and work 16 hours or more, then you can claim working tax credit.  They can backdate your claim 3 months but you need to tell them you wish the claim to be backdated 3 months.  They don't backdate unless you tell them.

Child tax credit depends on how many child you have and what your earnings are.  You can always ring them for an estimate for both working and child tax credits.  Nothing stops you from claiming working tax credit if you earn less than 15 k and work 16 hours or more.  I did go on a course to work it all out but its very complicated....  I do housing and council tax benefit.  You can claim that too if you rent your property.  If you have a mortgage you can only claim council tax benefit - if on a low income.  Benefits is all a mine field for people who dont know the systems.  Its very confusing and no-one really tells anyone what they can claim.

Good luck.  If you have any just questions ask.


Old Timer - I would ring them because if your earnings have changed dramically someone hasn't worked it out properly.  It is true that they do assess tax credits on the previous years earnings (it was very simple when family tax credit was in - you just received it for 26 weeks no matter if your earnings changed in between and less of a headache).  They should be taking into account what you earned when you went on SAP then from when yu went part-time.  SAP is £123.60 per week for 33 weeks (i would get 6 weeks at 90% of wage then 33 weeks at SAP).  Your earnings would of changed dramically.  They would be under paying you one year and over paying you the next year.  Its hard work this tax credit and not straight forward.

If you speak to anyone do ask their name.  If they overpay you via telephone call you have a right of appeal and would probably win.

Best of luck to both of you.

Briggy


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Boggy - Many thanks for your message, according to the gov.uk website, adopters are entitled to exactly the same as woman on maternity leave now  , so do get the 90% for first 6 weeks and then stat pay which i'm not sure how much that is but around £120 ish i think for the remaining 33 weeks. I am gonna call them about the wftc and the ctc as very confusing! I am no where near all this happening yet but just needed a rough idea, hope your burgers were ok  

thank you for your help   xx 

Old Timer - 

Thank you, yes from what i can see it has gone up now but different websites say different things so i think i will give them a call but at least i have a rough idea of what i will be entitled too! 
Thank you for your help   xx

BRIGGY43-

Many thanks for your message - its all very confusing!
My situation is i live alone, own the house - no morgage (i know very lucky) and have no children. I earn over 15k but under £30k which was what i thought the limit was for wftc? Or has that changed now as i thought unless the household earns over 30k then you are entitled to wftc  
I am only at the start of this journey but just wanted a rough idea what i would be receiving when i take my adoption leave as i am hoping to take a yr so need to know i can survive which its looking like i will be able to with child benefit and child tax credit plus my stat adoption leave pay and 90% for the first 6 weeks and my savings - all looking good so if i can get wftc too that will be a bonus  

Thanks ladies, much appreciated xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi KittyKat

Could you post a link to the information you found regarding 90& full pay - I can't find it anywhere and I'm sure it would be useful for people!

Thanks
Bx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi again (not stalking, honest  )

I've just found the website where you got your earlier quote:



kittykat1234 said:


> If you satisfy the conditions with more than one employer you are entitled to SMP/SAP from each. SMP/SAP can be paid even if the mother isn't going back to work after the baby is born. SMP/SAP is paid at 90% of average weekly pay for the first 6 weeks and £117.18 a week for the next 33 weeks (or 90% of average pay if lower). IS may be due as a 'top-up' or at end of SMP/SAP period.


I'm pretty sure this website is wrong (it's not an official government one).

Here's a link to DirectGov:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018736

Might be worth calling helpline to be sure.

BX


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhhh ok thank you, will def have a look at link tomorrow at work as on phone now.
Yes think I will call them too, maybe easier.
Thank you for your help! 
Hope your 2 are ok! 
Xx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi again Boggy,

Just looked at the link and thats the website i looked at briefly last week as thats the one we use for work matters etc but then i must have clicked on a different one at home the weekend so thank you for clearing that up!

God it's not a lot that we get is it  , so glad i have started a savings account! I will be putting any b'day and christmas money in there for sure! I am going to call the benefits people at some point this week to get a rough idea of what i will be entitled too as bit confused as to if i will get wftc or not. Pretty sure from what i have read and been told ill get ctc and child benefit so all that will help!

Thanks again xxx


----------

